# Getting past the post come drop off



## happyhubst3r (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys, any tips on how you get past that huge drop off immediately after cunning? Ladies, any tips that you do to help your man along? I would love to extend our sessions, but my goodness, as soon as I pop, the interest level plummets. No matter how determined I was right before to keep things going when I finished. Any tricks or secrets our there folks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

We don't avoid the drop off....he just makes sure that I am taken care of before he even gets there. It works for us because I am a one shot gal. The best is after he finishs, we just fall asleep all wrapped up for about an 1-2 hrs, get up clean up and the fall back asleep.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think this is normal and can't be avoided. I'm well aware that a couple of minutes of effort after he's done is the best I'm going to get on those rare occasions I don't finish first and I'm grateful for that.

If there is any prolonging to be done it has to be done BEFORE he finishes.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

If you really want to keep going, you pause for a minute. Stay in, but don't move. Minute or so later that feeling should pass and you can keep going.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

One of my first sexual experiences was with a gal that rode me like a wild horse. After I would finish, she would just keep on thrusting and I really had no choice in the matter, as she was always on top and wouldn't stop for anything. After a few times, I learned to continue to work it, even after I was done...actually hit second O's from time to time, but the second time there was no ejaculate...just another O. Sometimes these sessions would go on for 30 mins or longer...man she made me sore.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the same problem lately. Before, I'd have no problem keeping going. I'd have to pause for a few seconds because I'm extra sensitive when I go, so I need a few seconds to let that subside but then I could go...and go...and go.

Now, I've been finding my interest waning lately, and it's a bit harder for me to get into the mood, so after I actually achieve orgasm I'm pretty much done. I just don't really want to keep going. I do try at times for my fiancee, but she's fine if we stop after I go anyways, so I don't have the same issue you do I guess in that sense.

I think my T-levels are just dropping, which has a lot to do with it.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I only ever try to keep going if it is a time when I finish really early (like I was really turned on to start). If I want it to keep going I try to make that happen. But sometimes the wife is fine with it ending as long as I have gotten off.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't usually need to go a second round because I can keep it hard and keep round one going for 1 or 2 hours or so, and end it when I want to, or when she wants to (her being sore and dry are usually the reasons ...with or without her O). I just enjoy it and want it to keep going as long as I can, so I usually prolong it, but I don't want to cause her discomfort, so there is a limit to how long I can "get away with it" 

(Thinking about baseball, carburetors ...or Rosie O'Donnell usually works for preventing myself from finishing too soon)


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Finish her off first ........ then you can let loose all you want without worry !!?? I know , i know easier said then done but i know once i cum ......... everything goes blank and all that sexual feelings out the window haaaaaa !!!


----------

